# Samuel Davies Christmas Sermon



## Peter (Dec 24, 2006)

http://www.fpcr.org/blue_banner_articles/ChristmasSermon.htm

I. Christ's birth is a subject suitable for commemoration everyday. Sincere Christmas keepers should be respected for regarding the day unto the Lord. Even though their devotion is misplaced and superstitious it is from true love of God. Rom 14. But Judaiser who bind others consciences to ceremonies should be withstood. Gal 4:10-11.

nonetheless, Xmas should not be kept because:
1. It is not commanded by God but is instituted by men. One day in seven, the Sabbath is the only Divinely appointed Holy Day.
2. It was not the practice of the church for 300 years.
3. It is not at the time of Christ's birth which was hidden from us, perhaps to prevent idolatry of the day as Moses' burial place was kept secret to prevent idolatry.
4. Because this supperstition may lead to greater superstition.

II. Luke 2:13,14 "Glory to God in the highest and on earth, peace, goodwill towards men!"

1. Joyful tidings: salvation to mankind
2. Condescension of the savior: God incarnate, in a baby, in a manger
3. The heavenly host, and hierarch of angels

4. Glory to God. Jesus shall display the glory of the divine perfections. Wisdom. Grace. Mercy. Justice. God's glory is our cheif felicity.

5. The highest. i. highest strains of praise on the birth of the savior.
ii. in the highest heavens of the angels.
iii. in the highest heavens where God dwells.

6. Peace on earth. i. With God to rebellious mankind. 
ii. with the angels. iii. With the conscience. iv. with other men.

7. Goodwill toward men wished by the angels because : i. they desire to see the perfections of the God whom they love manifest in the incarnation and redemption. ii. They want to see the redemption of men.

III. Improvement of the doctrine: i. celebrate the birth of Christ like angels. Not with frivolousness or profanity. (doesn't this reprove those who imagine decorating a tree and exchanging presents is a christian celebration)
ii. Give God praise, meditate on his redemption, and give him your obedience.
iii. Make him your savior or face his judgment.
*iv. have a Merry Christmas every day.*


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 24, 2006)

good summary.


----------

